# Kittens!



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Maybe not as cute as the goats, but I wanted to share the 6 little sweetheart mousers-to-be that our cat had! Our calico girl Foxy had kittens three weeks ago and they are way too adorable . Such a variety that calicos can have!! (Side note: We _are _getting her spayed when the kittens are gone, and they will all have homes.) Here they are today --

Rusty: #1, flame point male :boy:









Hershey: #2, calico female :girl:









Kiss: #3, calico female :girl:









Victoria: #4, seal point female :girl:









Dolly: #5, black female :girl:









Titus (with my baby toy, Titus): #6, red male :boy:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Super cute!! <3


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I just love number four  Such sweet little faces!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Awwww! Such cuties!! I might need to get a mouser or two


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I love number 4! We have four that are three weeks old as well. We will be spaying momma and three of the kittens to prevent anymore!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

So cute, I love calico tabbies!! I know what you mean. We decided that the people around our area needed mousers and we would breed our cats ONCE, but now that our other just had 4 this morning, and we have 10 kittens now, we are DONE!!! We came out with 4 calicos, 1 seal point, 1 flame point, 1 black, 1 black & white, 1 grey, and an orange!!!! I will try to get some pix of the new ones too


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww, they are so cute! They are so sweet and innocent when they first get their eyes open! 
I said no more cats when the old cat died last year (17 yrs. old). But seeing baby
kitties.... hmmm!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Awwww, they're adorable!!! I just love Dolly.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Aww, what cuties! Our cat had 5 kittens 4 weeks ago, they are running around the house as I type


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Now you guys are making me want a kitten! They are all too cute!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, I love kittens! They all look so cute! Tayet, that photoshopped one really tickled me!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Here are the new cuties that were born yesterday. It was a long day with 4 cats and 4 goats born so I didn't get a chance to post!! And the numbers are in order of weight since we missed the birth 

#1, calico female









#2, grey male









#3, calico female









#4, black & white female


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

:'D They're adorable!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Awwww... I love, love, love kitties! I think they might be cuter than baby goats! *hides under desk*

Our cat had 6 kittens once, and I got to see the birth! They were very cute. Q: How do you know their genders so soon?!?! I couldn't figure it out for the life of me!

The first ones are the 6 she had, and then the last few of the white ones are white kitties we found.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Grace, those white kitties are so adorable and pretty. I love the last ones eyes


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Tay! They're quite the INDOOR lovers. 

Here is a picture of all three. They all are white, they all have green eyes, and they all are boys!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG all the kittens are adorable 
But dang are those white kitties just stunning !!!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh my gosh, Grace!! They are way too cute! That little brown tabby one is so stinkin' adorable  Sexing them is kind of hard actually... It has everything to do with the distance between their 'openings'  But after 10 kitties, I think I have it down. I love your white boys too


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Here are the kittens, they are turning 5 weeks old tomorrow  (The third picture is Kiss and the littlest kitties, because she wouldn't stop playing mother )


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Awwwww adorable! We had a litter born in march. They all got their new homes a couple weeks ago... I miss my babies.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks guys! That's great that they all got homes, Dani, but I'm sure I will miss mine a lot too  We get to keep Titus, so we will have something to hold on to them by


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I know, I know... one of "those people".... but. May I ask why you didn't just get a cat or two, or three, or four, or five, from the humane society or craigslist? Those cats are most likely going to die because no one gets them, so I was just wondering. Couldn't those who needed "mousers" go to the humane society or something and get a cat? I don't like talking like the cat police but I was just curious.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Grace- I totally understand where you are coming from and actually agree with you on being part of the 'cat police'. I _do_ feel bad for not adopting and for breeding instead.

There are a few reasons why we didn't go to the Humane Society, though. One was because we have gotten so many cats that weren't mousers (cats that don't like mice, if you can believe it !) and we have a horrible mouse situation. We argued that maybe if a mother raises her own kittens here and teaches them to hunt, they will actually do it. Another reason was that our Humane Society sells cats around here for $100. I know that they need income for their shelter, but buying a few cats from them would certainly add up.

I hope you and all the kitties can forgive me for being selfish


----------



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

Ahh the animal welfare police. I so agree with that but I have noticed something really odd since moving from the city back to the country. In the city no one could seem to get rid of kittens. It is so sad knowing that so many are euthanized. We are dog people and had not had cats in years because so many of our dogs over the years were not cat friendly and I HATE litter boxes. But within a month of moving to the country, we were adopted by a cat who then had six kittens in our garage. We had mom spayed along with her four daughters, and the two boys neutered. Kept them all since they were outside/garage cats. Mom and one of the girls were taken by coyotes and the two boys decided to go find new homes ( hope that is what happened to them). So now. Have three spayed females living in our garage along with a male who just showed up one day as a tiny scrawny little kitten running into the driveway screaming. He is a healthy happy beautiful cat now. 

We found two free cats on Craigslist for the barn. It is across the creek so the garage cats don't venture over there much. After we committed to getting those two but before we picked them up, there appeared a very friendly cat at the barn. No idea where she came from but was obviously used to people. So of course she started getting plump and last week she had five kittens (must have already been expecting when she adopted us). So the funny thing I have noticed is that people have called us to ask if we have any cats/kittens and at least three of these babies are spoken for before she even had them. I guess everyone in the country needs mousers. And our neighbors think it is Noah's Ark at our place. That was actually said at the feed store one day by a distant neighbor I didn't even know. Lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep, the Cat Police I am. LOL, even though I have had a cat give birth to kittens myself I just get kind of frustrated with so many cats (I have 4 in the house at the moment and just took in a male orange tabby a few months ago.). I completely understand your reasons now though. We have cats that won't hunt. They just want their people and they know we feed them. That will never stop though, I don't want to starve my cats! We had one kitty that sat in the barn and starved himself, literally to where I thought he was going to die. He had food the whole time! Wet food, to be exact! We picked him up and put him in the house to help him and force him to eat. Lo and Behold, he went right to his food bowl and started eating. Ugh. That cat. Anyway, cats do have their personalities and "pet peeves" themselves, and some just want their CAT food and not have to work for anything.

On the other hand, we had a pregnant cat that showed up pregnant. I remember one time she squatted down and got ready to pounce. She had her eyes set on this one "bush" I guess you would call it. Can't think of another word. Anyway, she was set on it. I was sitting there staring at her and BOOM... she pounced. It was like slow motion. Like BOOOOOOOOOOOMMMM....mmmmmm....mmmmmmmmm....mm..m... With all her prego belly fat hanging in the air, she pounced, and a few minutes later showed up with a little mouse in her mouth. Poor mouse. I have actually saved mice and lizards from cats... I am such a softie. Anyway, some cats will do all they can, even if they are 1 1/2 months prego with six kittens!!! 

I understand your reasons though. I can't remember if you said they will or not. I'm sorry if I come around rude or anything! They are your cats and you can do whatever you would like with them!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

No not rude at all  And I also hate it when the cats eat lizards and birds -_- It's like: Why not eat the 584 mice and 239 gophers at the barn??? We have a 5 year old female who just NOW started hunting. Funny thing is, milking season just started and she's now been getting her daily goats milk!!! Good for the mind


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> No not rude at all  And I also hate it when the cats eat lizards and birds -_- It's like: Why not eat the 584 mice and 239 gophers at the barn??? We have a 5 year old female who just NOW started hunting. Funny thing is, milking season just started and she's now been getting her daily goats milk!!! Good for the mind


Is that a exact number of critters in the barn TrinityRanch ? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Trickyroo- Wweeeellllllll....... not exactly!! I almost forgot 90 domestic animals, but really wouldn't want the cats eating them- especially not my goats!!! But for the rodents, yes, I counted :slapfloor::ROFL::hammer:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh I was teasing about the animal welfare police. I have been accused of appointing myself as such many times. And I have been known to call the police about people leaving their dogs in the car. That infuriates me.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

geonjenn said:


> Oh I was teasing about the animal welfare police. I have been accused of appointing myself as such many times. And I have been known to call the police about people leaving their dogs in the car. That infuriates me.


My grandmother called police on a woman for leaving her dog in the car. It was their for five hours on an 85 degree day, no water but the owner thought it was ok because the windows.were cracked. Turns out it wasn't the first time police has been called about neglect so they took her dog and rehomed


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , that is so sad , people just dont think or just dont care when they do things like that 
I had called the police on a dog locked in a car in a HomeDepot parking lot. I had the manager announce on the loudspeaker in the store about the dog a couple of times , finally as the police drove up , the kid came out of the store with a armful of paint and brushes. 
So happens , I know the kid and his parents ! I laid into that kid like a madwoman ! I told the cops that his mother will skin him alive once she finds out and believe me you she is going to find out !! 
They basically thought they were going to lock me up because I freaked out on the kid , lolol But he was almost twenty years old , old enough to know what he was doing IMO. Poor dog  He was fine , but still !


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm only seventeen and would never leave a dog in a car more than five or ten minutes.... not at all if it was hot weather.my thing is, if you know your going to be.gone a while then why not leave the dog at home?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Exactly ! From what i found out afterwards talking to his mother was that he picked the dog up at the vet and stopped off at the store.
Definitely a wrong move which couldve cost the dog its life.
I mean , he picked out a couple cans of paint , had to wait for it to be mixed , then bought brushes and stuff . So it wasnt like it was a two minute stop. Yes , leave the dog home if you have to leave him in the car. I take one of my dogs everywhere if no one is going to be home.
I have to check on him even if I have him in my line of sight at all times. I can see if he is panting or acting in distress. Believe me , if I can take him in a store , I do. He has been in plenty of stores , lol.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aw all these kittens are so cute! We had three siamese/ragdoll mix (2 girls, 1 boy) born not long ago. They're so cute! Love kittens!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

KW can I come over? LOL! I would love to have a mix like that!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aww thanks Kylee! I adore Siameses and any pointed cats so much  You should post some pictures on here- as you can see, we love kittens!!

Dani and Laura: I also get very nervous when people leave animals stuck in cars. My biggest pet peeve ('pet' peeve :laugh is dogs in the back of trucks.
I know this is fine for many people, but our friends dog fell out of a truck on the freeway and was hung by her collar. They got off the nearest exit and saved her life, but it was a very traumatic experience. We don't even let our Yorkshire Terrier drive many places with us (IN the car) because he gets carsick


----------

